# Horses lame after trimming



## KiaKaha (17 May 2010)

Hi everyone - had our 3 horses trimmed yesterday - they are barefoot - and this morning 2 of them seem very sore - is there anything i can do in this situation to help them?

One seems very reluctant to walk which is understandable - and the other horse seems very lame on his front left hoof.

Have tried to get hold of the farrier but keeps going to his answerphone.

Thanks.


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2010)

Have you given them any pain relief??


----------



## Jonnyjumper (17 May 2010)

Farrier may have taken a little too much off their feet leaving more pressure on the frog.
Are they lame in the field or walking on concrete?


----------



## KiaKaha (17 May 2010)

Havent given them anything yet as wanted to know what the best thing to do would be.

The field is quite hard in areas (where the former mud patches were) so the ground probably replicates concrete in terms of hardness where the grass hasnt yet grown back.

And yes - they seem quite sore there.


----------



## poodle20 (17 May 2010)

Sorry, no horse should be lame after trimming, this is one of the reasons I moved from a farrier to a fully trained barefoot trimmer (yes, they are out there).  I would look at getting someone else to trim your horses.  Waits to get shot down in flames.


----------



## R2R (17 May 2010)

Did you use a farrier or barefoot? 

Poodle, my farriers natives are all unshod. He knows exactly what he is doing - it depends on WHO you have, farrier or not.


----------



## KiaKaha (17 May 2010)

Im well aware of the fact that horses shouldnt be lame after trimming - my farrier has trimmed them for the past 12 months or so - not sure if he did anything different yesterday - but it is the first time that i have seen them lame after him trimming them - that said - i dont think it is just coincidence that 2 horses suddenly appear lame a day after being trimmed - so i dont think there could be any other cause.


----------



## poodle20 (17 May 2010)

I did say 'I was waiting to get shot down in flames'.  If horses are lame after trimming, something is wrong.  As you say can be trimmer or farrier, but it is wrong for any horse to be lame after trimming.  If my trimmer lamed any of my horses after a trim I would be looking elsewhere.  If your farrier 'knows what he is doing' why are your horses lame !!!!!


----------



## KiaKaha (17 May 2010)

poodle20 said:



			I did say 'I was waiting to get shot down in flames'.  If horses are lame after trimming, something is wrong.  As you say can be trimmer or farrier, but it is wrong for any horse to be lame after trimming.  If my trimmer lamed any of my horses after a trim I would be looking elsewhere.  If your farrier 'knows what he is doing' why are your horses lame !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes - i am in 2 minds whether to use him again - he has trimmed them fine in the past and they have had no problems at all - but they seem very sore now so it does put doubt in the back of your mind.


----------



## galaxy (17 May 2010)

Well I think at the moment you need to make them more comfortable.

Try and get hold of your farrier, but otherwise I think you need to call your vet and get some painkillers.

If they are really that sore, do you have access to some stables?  Bringing them in and putting them on a deep bed will relieve the pain of walking around on hard ground.


----------



## poodle20 (17 May 2010)

Your horses will probably be more comfortable in a day or two when their feet have grown a little.  I didn't want to make this into a farrier/trimmer bashing post.  There is good and bad with every trade, but if someone is laming a horse, perhaps a change is needed.  Hope your horses improve quickly.


----------



## KiaKaha (17 May 2010)

poodle20 said:



			Your horses will probably be more comfortable in a day or two when their feet have grown a little.  I didn't want to make this into a farrier/trimmer bashing post.  There is good and bad with every trade, but if someone is laming a horse, perhaps a change is needed.  Hope your horses improve quickly.
		
Click to expand...

I know you didnt, i know what you meant. 

Yes - i hope so too - will get hold of some pain relief for them!


----------



## scally (17 May 2010)

From a totally different viewpoint.  Have you checked their pulse.  Lameness after trimming can be an early warning sign of low grade laminitis or it could just be pure coincedence that they have gone footy after a trim and there is something else going on in their feet.

I would get farrier back asap.


----------



## KiaKaha (17 May 2010)

scally said:



			From a totally different viewpoint.  Have you checked their pulse.  Lameness after trimming can be an early warning sign of low grade laminitis or it could just be pure coincedence that they have gone footy after a trim and there is something else going on in their feet.

I would get farrier back asap.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh i had a look there this morning but no warmth around the area and no strong pulse so to speak.

Their diet hasn't changed either and they have never had laminitis before - hence why i think it is the trim.


----------



## canteron (17 May 2010)

I think that perhaps your farrier took a little bit more off this time as hooves grow more in Spring and that may well be way they are sore.

If you like your farrier talk to him about it - how he reacts will let you know whether you should use him again!


----------



## ihatework (17 May 2010)

I would get your farrier straight back up and let him assess the damage because he needs to be able to see the effect of his work on your horses.

Everyone can make a mistake, professional or not, and if he holds his hands up, apologises and takes more care in the future I'd give him a second chance. If he doesn't take that attitude then he'd be sacked pronto.

Then the horses would be put on bute and ideally a shavings bed for a couple of days until their feet have settled down.


----------



## criso (17 May 2010)

As Canteron said, your farrier's reaction will tell you alot.

Frankie is barefoot now but when he was shod he went badly lame once when my old farrier first shod him.
Despite trying to be really conservative on his flat left front, he took off more than Frankie could cope with and it was obvious as soon as it was done. 

Farrier was absolutely mortified and texted me daily for updates to see how he was getting on and it didn't happen again.  

He is also sore if the farrier trims the soles or frogs so they get left alone.

Compare this with another farrier I used whose attitude was "some horses go lame after being shod" and was not that worried.


----------



## DuckToller (17 May 2010)

The ground right now is very hard, and so while a similar trim in winter won't leave them footsore, sometimes a trim this time of year is going to cause a problem if the farrier takes the excess growth right back.

My farrier trimmed back one of mine in march and he was footsore for about a week, so this time I asked him to leave them a bit longer and he did and the pony was fine.  I am sure your farrier will listen and understand - it's a fine balance imo between a little too much and just perfect.

I'm sure he will get it right next time, and in the meantime give them some pain relief, and keep them in if you can for a few days to allow the horn to grow a bit.  Good farriers are hard to come by, if you have never had a problem before with him then I wouldn't be too quick to fire him!


----------



## Brandy (17 May 2010)

It may also be the case that the ground is hard and lumpy and therefore a bit difficult to walk across? Are they ok on level ground?

I personally wouldn;t worry too much. If it occurs again, then time for a change.


----------



## Cazza525 (17 May 2010)

I woudn't worry too much myself. Farrier probably just trimmed them back a little too far and the ground is really hard at the moment. I'd give bute if really bad and call vet. My guess is they'll be sound in a few days. 

Just mention it to your farrier when he next come out. He'll leave them a little longer then.


----------



## teddyt (17 May 2010)

I wouldnt sack the farrier on just one mistake. I would phone him and explain and ask him to come out and have a look at the horses. If he doesnt care then fine, sack him but



			I would look at getting someone else to trim your horses.
		
Click to expand...

is a bit drastic if you have never had a problem before.

If the problem is a sudden change of hoof balance then the horses will actually be better off moving around, not box rested. This will enable them to become accustomed to the new balance quicker. however this is why you need the farrier to have a look- the new trim may have been inappropriate but it could also have aggravated a problem that is already there  e.g. joint pain/arthritis.


----------

